# Experience with Ridley



## trackie (Sep 28, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has ridden a Ridley, and if so what's it like? They seem a good deal (I'm looking at Excalibur and Damocles) from Competitive Cyclist, but I don't have a shop nearby that carries them. Thanks for any help.


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

I own the Excalibur and spent time on the Damocles as well. Theyre both great bikes, IMO the Excalibur is one of the better values on the market. I have a Look 585 at my house and I prefer the Excalibur. I like the long head tube, I feel great after long rides and like it all around. The geometry is perfect for me, the Damocles has the same geometry I believe

My next bike will the the Damocles, I like the Ridley product


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

I like mine...

Best bike I've ever owned.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

*A+*

I absolutely love my excaliber. While I've ridden the Damacles I have not put enough time in the saddle to give you an informed opinion. Also own a Compact as my "B" bike. The Excaliber really is a super value and handles awesome. Definately a race bike, not a comfort bike. Exceptionally good in sprints and cornering. Come to think of it, it climbs pretty damn good too. Between the monster downtube and the flared head tube, there really is not much give on the bottom bracket.


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

I would call it a comfort bike, absorbs the road just fine for me and I wont spend everyday on a bike that rides like a truck


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

The Excalibur and the Damocles are completely different animals.

The Excalibur is stiff, but much more compliant than the Damo. The big round tubes dampen and mute road vibration better. Of the two, it's the more comfortable frame.

The Damocles is a race bike, plain and simple. It's stiff, stout and goes better the harder you push it. 

I've owned both FWIW...


----------



## pina-gal (Dec 19, 2006)

*Ridley damocles*

Hi, my stats are (5'6 145lbs) and am currently looking at the 06 ridley damocles. Do you think i will fit the XS because the S size effective toptube is 54.5 which is way over my comfort zone. Competitivecyclist recommend focusing on the effective toptube when choosing.

My Competitive Fit (cm) (according to competitivecyclist)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 50.8 - 51.3
Seat tube range c-t: 52.4 - 52.9
Top tube length: 52.9 - 53.3
Stem Length: 10.5 - 11.1
BB-Saddle Position: 70.9 - 72.9
Saddle-Handlebar: 50.0 - 50.6

Damocles XS

Size Seat Tube c-c Seat Tube c-t Actual Top Tube Effective Top Tube
XS 44.0 48.0 51.0 52.5
S 47.0 51.0 53.0 54.5

Any suggestions or help on the sizing will be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

Extra Small


----------



## pina-gal (Dec 19, 2006)

HBPUNK said:


> Extra Small


My XS Ridley Damocles, rides like a charm, well-balanced between stiffness and comfort. My happiest purchase ever.:thumbsup:


----------



## rrchea (Sep 16, 2002)

If you own both, you should know the Excalibur is the STIFFER bike. The Damocles is a more comfortable bike. You should read the reviews in Competitive Cyclist. They are dead on obout the 2 bikes. I have ridden the Damocles for 3 weeks and Excalibur for 2 weeks 3-4 times a week. the Excalibur is rock solid at the BB when you standup nothing flexes. It excelerate better than anything i have ever been on and is smooth enough over the road not as smooth as the Damocles. I have owned the following bikes for about a year each: 00' Vortex, 05 Orca, 06 Opal, 02 Prince, 05 Kuota Kalibur, and 07 Kuota Kebel. i have to say the Excalibur is the fastest bike for me. its rock solid at the front end too and that what was missing from all of the bike i have had.


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

I would think the Excalibur would be the more forgiving ride because of the monster size down tube that the Damocles does not have

I have a bad shoulder and extra stiff bikes give me problems, the Excalibur is a fogiving ride for me, I thought others had the same view

I always turned away from getting the Damocles because I thought it wouldnt be forgiving enough for my weak shoulder but I'll get more reviews and maybe get one now


----------



## rrchea (Sep 16, 2002)

the big downtube of the Excalibur is what i believe makes this bike very stifff. but your personal weight can play a part on how smooth it rides. i am only 150lbs. and the Excalibur is very very stiff to me. the Damocles is much smoother. i just grind after going over the rough stuff. i use the same saddle and wheelset to test both bikes. . i would take the Damocles on any ride longer than a few hours. Competitive Cyclist in their review of the Orion states "that the Damocles offers what's perhaps the smoothest ride of any carbon bike in the marketplace".


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

rrchea said:


> the big downtube of the Excalibur is what i believe makes this bike very stiff. but your personal weight can play a part on how smooth it rides. i am only 150lbs. and the Excalibur is very very stiff to me. the Damocles is much smoother. i just grind after going over the rough stuff. i use the same saddle and wheelset to test both bikes. . i would take the Damocles on any ride longer than a few hours. Competitive Cyclist in their review of the Orion states "that the Damocles offers what's perhaps the smoothest ride of any carbon bike in the marketplace".



I have an Excalibur - It's still being broken in, but I don't think it rides much any more harshly than my Roubaix did. One thing for sure, it does not flex laterally at the BB. 

I think a careful selection of your wheelset, seat, bars and stem have much to to with ride quality. 

And I love the bike, it just feels so right when I ride it. I can ride for several hours with no numbness in the boys, or pain in my wrists.


----------



## rrchea (Sep 16, 2002)

i think i need to clarify myself. the stiffness of the Excalibur is a good thing not a knock. its great when it comes to sprinting and closing gaps. i actually prefer this bike over the Damocles on Sat. ride.This bike is very stiff to me at 150lbs., but not harsh riding. it still give you enough smoothness when riding not to always trying to avoiding alot of the rough stuffs. All i am saying is that the Damocles is even a smoother riding bike between the two. there was one reviewer here that said the Damocles is stiffer and harsher riding and that is not true at all. i have both bikes in my possesion and i test them on the same route with the same saddle and wheelset to try to get an accurate comparision. If you get a chance to ride the Damocles you will see what i am trying to convey.


----------



## pina-gal (Dec 19, 2006)

hmm, i've never ridden the excalibur but at 140lbs, the damocles is stiff enough for me...my longest ride was 110 miles yet it still feels comfortable...guess the excalibur is stiffer like the BMC top end bikes while the damocles is more for the racer who wants a balance between stiffness and comfort.:thumbsup:


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

rrchea said:


> i think i need to clarify myself. the stiffness of the Excalibur is a good thing not a knock. its great when it comes to sprinting and closing gaps. i actually prefer this bike over the Damocles on Sat. ride.This bike is very stiff to me at 150lbs., but not harsh riding. it still give you enough smoothness when riding not to always trying to avoiding alot of the rough stuffs. All i am saying is that the Damocles is even a smoother riding bike between the two. there was one reviewer here that said the Damocles is stiffer and harsher riding and that is not true at all. i have both bikes in my possession and i test them on the same route with the same saddle and wheelset to try to get an accurate comparison. If you get a chance to ride the Damocles you will see what i am trying to convey.


I hear you. I haven't ridden a Damocles, and I'm sure it's a sweet ride. I'm just jealous that you have one of each.

I was personally surprised when I switched from my Roubaix, because I was expecting my Excalibur to be borderline uncomfortable because of it's stiffness. I now think I was probably a victim of a zertz marketing machine.


----------



## ernesto006 (Feb 18, 2013)

those are very nice bikes. I'm considering a Ridley for my next bike


----------

